# getting dhcpcd to run automatically at boot

## niyogi

i originally had a static ip for this machine.  Now I have dhcpcd which works well when called manually from the prompt.  Now, how do I get it to run on boot up in the init scripts?

Thanks in advance!

-S

----------

## mb

edit /etc/conf.d/net and uncomment dhcp, comment your static ip

#mb

----------

## lk42pro

also take out ur old stuff from hostname and hosts in /etc

----------

## niyogi

thanks very much!  

-S

----------

